# How do I dispute a traffic ticket?



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

I got an sms from the Dubai Police claiming a traffic ticket was issued, and the driver has to be present to pay it or the vehicle will be impounded.

When I went on the link they sent, it is apparently from March 2, on Baghdad Street for running a red light, and it's for 800 dhs  I wasn't even there!

How do I dispute this? This is the 2nd time I've gotten a ticket that is unfair. The other time was for a parking ticket in what was supposedly a no parking zone. Although I took pictures to try and prove it, I didn't have any luck with the RTA and had to pay it.

Anyone have any ideas or experience with this?

Many thanks!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Did it have a picture of your license plate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Did it have a picture of your license plate?


I don't see how they could, since I wasn't there. Is that what they base their proof on? I'm just wondering how else I can dispute it - no photo doesn't necessarily mean they will take my word. What else can I do?

I'm heading down the the RTA this aft - getting ready to do my meditation to keep calm lol


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

There is usually a link to the photo taken of the vehicle/license plate on the Dubai Police website where you go to see the ticket info. Like Ari, I am curious if they have a pic of your plate since you claim you were nowhere in the area. Hopefully they don't, and that could be your grounds for a dispute.

It does sound like a personal appearance is required in this case, however, whether it's to pay the fine or file a dispute. GOOD LUCK!!! :boxing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

DubaiATC said:


> There is usually a link to the photo taken of the vehicle/license plate on the Dubai Police website where you go to see the ticket info. Like Ari, I am curious if they have a pic of your plate since you claim you were nowhere in the area. Hopefully they don't, and that could be your grounds for a dispute.
> 
> It does sound like a personal appearance is required in this case, however, whether it's to pay the fine or file a dispute. GOOD LUCK!!! :boxing:


There is a link on the police website for the pic? I can't find it


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I received an SMS of a speeding ticket a while ago as well ... the date on the online system were off by a few days and they did have a picture of my license plate.

Have you been to Baghdad street days before/after?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

I just went on the dubai police site and the fee has now gone up to 1500 AED!

Does it go up by the minute or something? I might have to sell the car at this rate - it'll be cheaper than paying the ticket. Maybe impounding it will be cheaper too


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Dubai Police

It shoudl have a picture of you running the light ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> I received an SMS of a speeding ticket a while ago as well ... the date on the online system were off by a few days and they did have a picture of my license plate.
> 
> Have you been to Baghdad street days before/after?


Yes, on the weekend I was there. Where did you find the picture of your license plate? On the Dubai police site? I can't see the link


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

If memory serves ... its 800 for the offense ....

and 100 per day if you dont want your car impounded .... 

For redlights .. I think its a 15 day impound ... so (15*10) + 800 ... 

Ask me how I know ... 

If you're only paying 1500, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

There should be a link next to the "Fees" column .. .or somewhere along there ... you won't miss it ...


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> There should be a link next to the "Fees" column .. .or somewhere along there ... you won't miss it ...


Yes, the last time I got a speeding ticket (my second) there was a little flashing link just below the main ticket info and when I clicked on it it displayed an image of my license plate, which I thought was kinda shifty since it could have been taken anywhere, plus it was not proof of speeding, just that I have that particular license plate on my car. Oh well . . .


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

ATC .. I feel ya ... 

if this were the DMV .. the incorrect date alone would throw this ticket out the window ... 

But ... oh well ...


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

That's funny because when I saw the original post my initial thought was "The best way to dispute would be to go PAY IT!" At least that way you know it's HALAS!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

DubaiATC said:


> Yes, the last time I got a speeding ticket (my second) there was a little flashing link just below the main ticket info and when I clicked on it it displayed an image of my license plate, which I thought was kinda shifty since it could have been taken anywhere, plus it was not proof of speeding, just that I have that particular license plate on my car. Oh well . . .


Finally found the picture. Yes it's my plate, but as you say, it's only a picture of a license plate, not that I ran a red light, or that it is even on the day they claim

I was on the road on the weekend, but am pretty sure I didn't run a red grrrrr. I'm a very careful driver


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

nola said:


> I was on the road on the weekend, but am pretty sure I didn't run a red grrrrr. I'm a very careful driver


Just tell them you're a very careful driver and that should do the trick! 
But seriously, good luck with this. I hope you are not too frazzled to post the end result.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah classic Dubai, it's an 800 dirham fine then 100 dirhams per day since the offense. The catch of course being that you don't get told about the offense until a week or two after it has happened.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Also if you go down to the police station they will have the video of you running a red light.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

zin said:


> Also if you go down to the police station they will have the video of you running a red light.


Well, in that case, the _only_ way to dispute will be to just pay it in full. Gotta love it!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

I just got back. Yes, they did have a video, but from March 5, not 2 as claimed on their website. There is a video of me as well as several other cars going through an intersection. Impossible to tell what colour the light was. If it was red, it would appear that several of us were running it. Not much I can do I though don't think. Guess I'll be helping the economy by paying it

Total fine is 810, plus 1550 or impounding for 2 weeks. If I don't want to pay, I can leave the car there for 2 weeks. I asked when I can leave it, and apparently it can be anytime. Also asked if I can go away on vacation for 2 weeks and pick it up after and that is OK. There doesn't seem to be a time limit on it either. ROFL

Even if I just left the car & didn't go away, it would still be cheaper to take taxis for 2 weeks.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

So you paid the 810 and will relinquish the car for the 2 weeks instead of paying the 1550? And several other cars ran the light as well?? That has turned into a rather profitable red light for Dubai, huh?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nola said:


> I just got back. Yes, they did have a video, but from March 5, not 2 as claimed on their website. There is a video of me as well as several other cars going through an intersection. Impossible to tell what colour the light was. If it was red, it would appear that several of us were running it. Not much I can do I though don't think. Guess I'll be helping the economy by paying it
> 
> Total fine is 810, plus 1550 or impounding for 2 weeks. If I don't want to pay, I can leave the car there for 2 weeks. I asked when I can leave it, and apparently it can be anytime. Also asked if I can go away on vacation for 2 weeks and pick it up after and that is OK. There doesn't seem to be a time limit on it either. ROFL
> 
> Even if I just left the car & didn't go away, it would still be cheaper to take taxis for 2 weeks.


Bad luck!
But isn't there an impounding fee per day as well to consider


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

DubaiATC said:


> So you paid the 810 and will relinquish the car for the 2 weeks instead of paying the 1550? And several other cars ran the light as well?? That has turned into a rather profitable red light for Dubai, huh?


It appears so! Yes, a money making day for sure, if they all got fined lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Bad luck!
> But isn't there an impounding fee per day as well to consider


I was told there wasn't


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh my mother got some sort of fine/speeding ticket once in Abu Dhabi. She was quite shocked because 1) She wasn't in Abu Dhabi at the time and 2) She had NEVER taken the car to AD!

She had to go down there and argue the case. The verdict? Her fine was removed because they found the genius who typed out the fine got the numbers switched!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

nola said:


> I just got back. Yes, they did have a video, but from March 5, not 2 as claimed on their website. There is a video of me as well as several other cars going through an intersection. Impossible to tell what colour the light was. If it was red, it would appear that several of us were running it. Not much I can do I though don't think. Guess I'll be helping the economy by paying it
> 
> Total fine is 810, plus 1550 or impounding for 2 weeks. If I don't want to pay, I can leave the car there for 2 weeks. I asked when I can leave it, and apparently it can be anytime. *Also asked if I can go away on vacation for 2 weeks and pick it up after and that is OK*. There doesn't seem to be a time limit on it either. ROFL
> 
> Even if I just left the car & didn't go away, it would still be cheaper to take taxis for 2 weeks.



HAHAHAHA - I really do love the rules out here, they really do not have a clue how to enforce rules & regulations.

It sure beats paying to leave your car at the airport whilst on vacation though


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> I got an sms from the Dubai Police claiming a traffic ticket was issued, and the driver has to be present to pay it or the vehicle will be impounded.
> 
> When I went on the link they sent, it is apparently from March 2, on Baghdad Street for running a red light, and it's for 800 dhs  I wasn't even there!
> 
> ...


Good luck Nola hope you get it sorted ...

So remind me again why we are leaving this country !


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

nola said:


> I got an sms from the Dubai Police claiming a traffic ticket was issued, and the driver has to be present to pay it or the vehicle will be impounded.
> 
> When I went on the link they sent, it is apparently from March 2, on Baghdad Street for running a red light, and it's for 800 dhs  I wasn't even there!
> 
> ...


Hey Nola,

Pm me your License Plate number or your traffic file. I have a good mate working for the Registration departmant in Barsha, i could ask him for clarrification. there are two ways that you could have got this fine.
1) Your vehicle plate Photo was taken after you crossed the red signal, 
2) Someone could have reported it too the RTA and they must have issued a fine on your vehicle. This could be an police officer,a government official,a off-duty Cop, a very influential person.... they could have mentioned the wrong plate's..so that could have wrongly come on too you..


anyways let me have a look and get back too you..pm me your detail's..
cheer's


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

R666 said:


> Hey Nola,
> 
> Pm me your License Plate number or your traffic file. I have a good mate working for the Registration departmant in Barsha, i could ask him for clarrification. there are two ways that you could have got this fine.
> 1) Your vehicle plate Photo was taken after you crossed the red signal,
> ...


I think a number of cameras between dubai and abu dhabi have 'malfunctioned'! Do you think your friend could hae a lookee see and just delete out a few (many) tickets??? :tongue1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

R666 said:


> Hey Nola,
> 
> Pm me your License Plate number or your traffic file. I have a good mate working for the Registration departmant in Barsha, i could ask him for clarrification. there are two ways that you could have got this fine.
> 1) Your vehicle plate Photo was taken after you crossed the red signal,
> ...


Thanks R666! Unfortunately, I just finished paying the impound fee - I decided I don't want to leave my car there for 2 weeks - like any impound lot I doubt if they're that interested in the condition of the vehicle when it leaves 

But I'll pm you anyway, appreciate it! doubt if there's much I can do now though


----------

